# Spain work visa or blue card for Non-EU Tier 2 UK resident



## raja451 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello everyone, 


I am an Indian national currently on a Tier 2 -General UK visa ,My Company offers services to a US Firm . I have got recently a contract from the US Firm to work for his client in Spain (Madrid). Could some body please share the details of how can I initiate blue card visa and requirements , I am on a short deputation for 6 months . 

Kindly help ,




Thanks 

Regards 
raja451


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

raja451 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I am an Indian national currently on a Tier 2 -General UK visa ,My Company offers services to a US Firm . I have got recently a contract from the US Firm to work for his client in Spain (Madrid). Could some body please share the details of how can I initiate blue card visa and requirements , I am on a short deputation for 6 months .
> ...


I don't know much about this but I googled and found thishttp://http://extranjeros.empleo.gob.es/es/InformacionInteres/FolletosInformativos/archivos/triptico_tarjeta_azul_eng.pdf


----------



## kingkongx (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't think you can apply for it yourself.
The company needs to apply for a work permit in Spain.
Once the work permit is approved, then you can apply for a visa in the country you are in. The whole process takes a minimum of two months.


----------

